# Nachrichtendienst



## MajorWindbeutel (25. Mai 2004)

Hi

unter window kann man ja mit net send nachrichten schreiben geht sowas auch unter Linux?


----------



## GFX-Händchen (25. Mai 2004)

Ja geht, mit talk


----------



## Lampe (27. Mai 2004)

evtl. mit Samba!

smbclient -M "Nachricht" \\rechner

zu warten bis man eine Antwort bekommt, dürfte ein längeres Unterfangen werden.


----------

